# Fire Protection Engineering



## khp (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I'm currently a Civil Engineer with a strong background in building code reviews, means of egress reviews, exit enclosures.... etc..... Because of this, I would really like to learn more about fire suppression systems, fire rated construction and general fire safety as it pertains to building layout.

I found online distance programs for both WPI (M.S.) and Maryland (M.Eng) Looking at the course descriptions it seems like WPI offers more courses that interest me. Does anyone have any experience with either of these programs? Are there any FPE's out there that can give me some advice on getting into the field?

I'm looking to take a few courses this fall to see how I like the program.

Thanks!


----------



## audioaddict (Apr 27, 2010)

Feel free to take the courses as it will give you a good background.

If you feel the need to break into the FPE field formally, especially considering you are not an FPE by degree you have a few options.

A) Go through the process of becoming a licensed PE in Fire Protection - It's doable as a non FPE....I did it after 2 tries. You have to be committed, but you will learn a lot. The section on fire suppression systems went over the fundamentals very well both in the SFPE reference manual and the SFPE PE online review course.

B) Go through the process of becoming NICET Certified in Special Hazards - There may be some restrictions based on work experience, but if there's a way to take a review course in this and get some materials it will be very helpful.

The one thing to remember about Fire Protection Engineering is that it's HEAVILY code based, as much or more than civil/structural. The theory stuff is nice, but the exams from the PE to the NICET is mostly your ability to apply codes.

If you're already good at that stuff you will do alright.

Need anything more, just ask.


----------



## MGX (Apr 27, 2010)

Also I'd like to add that you can take correspondence coursework through Oklahoma State in Fire Protection.

http://fpst.okstate.edu/

These courses should get you the fundamentals of fire protection. I'm a soon to be NICET Level III in sprinklers and plan to stick with fire protection similar to what you've described.


----------



## audioaddict (Apr 27, 2010)

MGX said:


> Also I'd like to add that you can take correspondence coursework through Oklahoma State in Fire Protection.
> http://fpst.okstate.edu/
> 
> These courses should get you the fundamentals of fire protection. I'm a soon to be NICET Level III in sprinklers and plan to stick with fire protection similar to what you've described.


This is very good stuff too.

Thanks for reminding me about this resource!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 28, 2010)

GE GAP has a pretty good program, or so a coworker said who took it and passed the FPE.


----------

